# Removing baseboard heater covers (to paint walls)



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I wouldn't remove the back plate. When I paint the base, I remove the face plate, caulk any gaps between the back plate, wall and trim. I hit the covers with some spray paint and then reinstall after I shop vac any dust/crumbs from the duct. 

If the covers are in bad shape, get new ones.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *Is this overkill, should I just tape the top of the cover and paint up to it with a brush and then just remove the tape?*


Ayuh,.... This is *My* thought,.....

The top/ back piece usually don't come out, without a Fight,....
Combined with extremely thin copper tubin',....
A major problem can easily result,....


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

OP, I misread your question. I was under the impression you were inquiring about a forced hot air vent, not baseboard with water. My apologies.

What Bondo said.


----------



## meestahbig (Jan 9, 2018)

thanks guys - will just tape and paint down to the metal backplate. I hope it looks good.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I recently saw plastic baseboard heater covers for the first time. Never even knew they existed. They go over the existing metal baseboards. They just snap on, supposedly no tools required. I didn't do the job, so I can't say more, but it came out looking great.

Google for "NeatHeat Baseboard Covers" to see more. There may be other brands, I'm no expert.


----------



## meestahbig (Jan 9, 2018)

I am trying to paint the wall. not the baseboard heat covers, they are fine. I just wanted to get a nice clean paint job, behind the cover and then reattached the cover (backplate really).


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I wouldn’t bother. You should be able to get a nice clean line. I paint my baseboard heaters the same color as the walls anyway. It tends to make them less obvious. Removing them is not tough if they are screwed into the wall. mine are not. They are nailed in which requires a reciprocating saw to cut the nails. This obviously requires some drywall repair when done and because of the cramped quarters that is tough to get neat. I have done, but it’s a lot of work and effort for no gain IMHO


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

The last couple of posts made me think... If the back plates are held on by screws, you could always just loosen them and pull the plate away from the wall just a little. Tape the back plate and paint the wall down to just a bit below where the top of it was. Tighten the screws after the paint dries and it should look pretty clean.


----------

